# Medical coder with a strong billing background Long Island NY



## frankmmedbiller (Sep 8, 2012)

Frank Marchese CPC
15 Olive Road Mastic Beach, NY 11951		Home: 631-399-2945			Cell 631-745-5046

*Objective:*
Obtain a position within a hospital, doctors office or work remotely where I can maximize my coding and billing skills, quality assurance, program development, and strong work ethic.

*Employment/Professional Experience:*
PC Advantage, Center Moriches NY	Billing Account Manager			07/10-Present
•	Codes procedures and diagnosis correctly from doctors abstract notes for several specialties such as, evaluation/management, anesthesia, pain management, orthopedics and plastic surgery
•	Posts entries, charges, payments, and adjustments as professional services are rendered
•	Observes policies and procedures related to confidentiality, medical records, and all professional liability matters in a physician's office practice
•	Workers comp C4 forms and No fault claims
•	Inserts data on insurance claims accurately
•	Maintain a clean accounts receivable report 
•	Obtain pre-authorization for surgical services
MBS Billing Services, South Setauket NY	   Billing Account Manager			08/09-06/10
•	Codes procedures and diagnosis correctly from doctors abstract notes for several specialties such as, orthopedics, primary care doctor and some OBGYN
•	Posts entries, charges, payments, and adjustments as professional services are rendered
•	Observes policies and procedures related to confidentiality, medical records, and all professional liability matters in a physician's office practice
•	Workers comp C4 forms and No fault claims
•	Inserts data on insurance claims accurately
•	Maintain a clean accounts receivable report 
North Shore Orthopedic, Smithtown, NY		Check out Clerk			03/08-08/09
•	   Posts entries, charges, payments, and adjustments as professional services are          rendered
•	Schedules and re-schedule appointment
•	Collect copayments
•	Exhibits an understanding of ethical and medico-legal responsibilities related to protecting the patient, physician, and business
•	Observes policies and procedures related to confidentiality, medical records, and all professional liability matters in a physician's office practice
Island Home Care Agency, Patchogue, NY		Staffing Coordinator			10/07-01/08
•	Staffed nurses in patient homes for in home nursing
•	Kept up on the nurses credentials 
•	Helped recruit new nurses
*EDUCATION*

	Hunter Business School, Medford New York						04/07-09/07
Medical Office Administration Diploma, Attendance & Academic Honors
•	Student Council President	Mentored/Tutored Maintained Perfect 4.0 GPA
*SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE*

	Billing Protocols 	                ICD/CPT Coding                       Medicare Guidelines           
	MS Office	                        Doctor credentialing 	              Medicare 855i forms
	Aging reports 	                Type 40+ wpm	                      EMR
        Medical Manager                HIPAA Guidelines                      Medical Terminology


----------



## MSalem (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Frank,

I have a potential opportunity for you to work in a multi-specialty health care clinic in Brooklyn. We specialize in acute rehab and urgent care. We are in the process of implementing a new EHR system. You would need to be familiar with billing no-fault and workers comp as well as third party insurances. If you are interested please give me a call at 718-240-2644 between 12pm - 7pm to discuss further or email me at contact@urgentcareinbrooklyn.com.

Best, 

Mohamed Salem, CPC
Administrative Director


----------

